# Grabar sesion de mesa de mezclas a programa PC



## djcrOw (Ago 25, 2007)

HOLA!!bueno tengo un problema.el tema va de software ok?
el caso es que tengo una mesa de mezclas conectada al PC de modo que por medio de un programa BPM que me simula los reproductores de CD de dj's consigo mezclar.este programa no me permite grabar mis sesiones.la cuestion la lanzo ya.ALGUIEN SABE DE ALGUN PROGRAMA EN EL QUE POR MEDIO DE MI PROGRAMA DE BPM Y MI MESA DE MEZCLAS PUEDA GRABARME LA SESION?----gracias----si necesitais información de algo preguntad.


PD>tengo 2 tarjetas de sonido pero solo uso una porque la otra va integrada en la placa base.hace falta 2 tarjetas? como diria el conejito ESTO ES TODO AMIGOS!!!gracias    :mrgreen:


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2007)

http://bpm-studio.softonic.com/

[/quote]Con BPM Studio las canciones pueden ser reproducidas, editadas, mezcladas, administradas y *guardada*s sin ningún tipo de problema, es un multiusos que en cuanto lo instales no podrás pasar sin él.





> Si tienes un demo guardar secion debe estar inhabilitado.


----------



## Dano (Ago 25, 2007)

Veo que estás empezando, el BPM es un muy bueno de audio en el cual se puede grabar pero tal vez a ti no te a dado ningún problema pero yo estube luchando unos 4 años para ver si podía lograr que el programa no me tirara errores y no pude conseguir mi objetivo.
Personalmente no lo recomiendo a menos que tengas una máquina solo para el BPM sino con el tiempo comienzas a tener problemas con la configuración de la tarjeta de sonido, etc.

Saludos


----------



## djcrOw (Ago 25, 2007)

bueno chicos.lo primero gracias por responder, lo segundo, creo q no me habeis entendido.bien.
A ver el programa de BPM no es el BPM studio dije BPM  porque al decir el nombre de programas te anulan el tema pero ya puestos lo digo solo en este mensaje y por favor pido al moderador que no me anule porque sino no soy capaz de explicarlo.Mi programa es el Virtual dj 4.3. luego no estoy empezando DANO llevo tiempo mezclando. Tengo una mesa de mezclas de verdad de 3 canales pero las conexiones ya las tengo bien echas al PC la cosa es poder mezclar con el Virtual dj y la mesa de mezclas real conectada al PC y poder grabar mis sesiones.Perdonad si no me explique bien.Moderador mis disculpas pero es que no sabia como explicarlo.GRACIAS A TODOS POR RESPONDER, a ver si me podeis ayudar ahora con buestros conocimientos.gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2007)

Tu quieres usar la PC como grabador ?


----------



## djcrOw (Ago 25, 2007)

si


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2007)

Creo que esto te servira:

All Sound Recorder XP    
Descripción: 
All Sound Recorder XP te permitirá grabar sonidos a través de tu tarjeta de sonido, micrófono, VHS, teléfono, CD, DVD o reproductor de casetes. El sonido capturado puede ser grabado en formato WAV, MP3, WMA y OGG, usando conversión en tiempo real. El programa ofrece soporte directo para Real Player, WinAmp, Windows Media Player, PowerDVD, Flash y QuickTime. 

Características: 
* Tecnología de grabación de datos de sonido activos. 
* Editor visual de ficheros de audio. 
* Graba cualquier sonido de la tarjeta de sonido. 
* Codificación MP3, WMA y OGG en tiempo real. 
* Normalización automática de volumen mientras graba. 
* Soporte de codificación MP3 VBR y WMA 9V (VBR). 
* Interfaz atractiva e intuitiva.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2007)

Demo del programa:
http://dw.com.com/redir?edId=3&site...://www.download.com/3001-2140_4-10511435.html


----------



## djcrOw (Ago 26, 2007)

muchas gracias fogonazo.vamos a ver que tal y pase lo que pase t digo ok?


----------



## djcrOw (Ago 26, 2007)

PERFECTO!! era lo q estaba buscando muchisimas gracias.espero ayudar como e sido ayudo.gracias


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 26, 2007)

Hola. Para eso yo uso el Cool Edit Pro 2.0. Podés grabar "en vivo" sesiones muy largas (yo llegué hasta 5 horas!) ya que va creando backup's en el disco duro y no te ocupa toda la memoria.

Podés grabar en mp3, mp3PRO, wav, wma, ...... de todo ¿jpg?. También podés editar pistas, tiene muchos efectos, podés mezclar canales, es como un portastudio en la PC.

Ah!, Si la PC no te aguanta los dos programas a la vez (cualquiera de grabación y el virtual DJ) podés probar mezclando con el PC DJ que tiene una versión (el PCDJ Red) que es muy liviana y bastante profesional. También probá el PCDJ FX, es una versión más actula.


----------



## djcrOw (Ago 26, 2007)

ops:    EEEE jejeje creo que no me va...tengo un peke;o problema.ese programa me parace que pasa de la mesa de mezclas.   nose que hacer ya! la cosa es:

del virtual dj>pasa a la mesa de mezclas>de la mesa de mezclas>pasa al PC y del PC con la mesa de mezclas que pase por ejemplo al all sound recorder, el programa para grabar la sesion. ESA es la mision. pero no va.E oido que puede ser que me haga falta 2 tarjetas de sonido y que la entrada de linea vaya a la segunda tarjeta de sonido mientras que en la otra van las 2 salidas de la mesa.TODO UN RETO?alguien me puede ayudar?gracias


----------

